# River Jordan Culvert - Liverpool - Dec 2010 -



## georgie (Dec 30, 2010)

‘Otterspool’ is derived from the Old English name Otirpul or Oterpol. Otir was the Old English for otter and the location was so named because of the otters which inhabited the tidal creek and freshwater pools formed where a stream joined the River Mersey. The stream feeding Otterspool was known as Osklesbrok but was later renamed the River Jordan by a community of puritans who leased smallholdings around the stream. In 1743, 44 varieties of fish were noted in the river, including sturgeon, and it was reputed to have been the best salmon fishery in the area.

The stream and pool were fed by two brooks known as the Upper Brook and the Lower Brook. The Lower Brook rose near Edge Lane and flowed through Toxteth Park Cemetery before meeting the Upper Brook in Sefton Park. The Upper Brook rose near Sandown in Wavertree and flowed into Greenbank Park and then into Sefton Park where it was channelled into the boating lake to meet the Lower Brook. From Sefton Park the stream was culverted until it re-emerged in Otterspool Park . Before modifications were made to the flow of the stream, ‘Osklesbrok’ was a vigorous watercourse with good quality fishing and contained a number of cascades along its course as it flowed through woodland before joining the Mersey.


*these are just a handfull of pics taken underground in this vast culvert,after a day of some serious draining this was the last port of call and to be honest by the time we had found this the last thing i wanted to do was walk well over a mile in the crouched position after doing it for most of the day.

there is a collapse in the middle of this meaning its now split into 2 halfs with major flooding at the end of the first half.the first half we left it was the second half we done and by the time we came out and was going to do the first section we was just too fucked to even bother with it so a re-visit is deffo in order to complete the full tunnel when we are fresh faced.

im no expert on these kind of things but this is vast with mainly walking crouched over and very little room to even attempt to stand up but it is fun just to stop for a minute and see fish trying to swim back upstream after getting swept away from sefton park lake.*

visited with kevsy21 and tcci (although he didnt venture in thanks for lending me your spot beam)
































​


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 30, 2010)

Was a cracking explore this,cant wait to return.Good pics.


----------



## jhluxton (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done - I live quite close to this and always wondered what the brooks looked like!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like some serious crawling there.  Interesting culvert...loving the old brickwork and various layers of rock formation. Enjoyed reading the history too. Sounds like a great place.


----------



## georgie (Jan 9, 2011)

we had a little return to this culvert but this time we concentrated on section 1 however it was cut short a bit by kevs cam going into the drink and with it not working we decided to call it a day and return at a later date

kevsy21


----------



## KooK. (Jan 9, 2011)

nice pics, shame about your cam kev, hope its repairable.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 9, 2011)

KooK. said:


> nice pics, shame about your cam kev, hope its repairable.



Thankfully its working fine once it dryed out.
Good pics George.A return is on the cards.


----------

